# Do timeshare nights count towards World of Hyatt status?



## echino (Jan 10, 2018)

If I stay at my owned week, do I get 7 nights counted towards status in the World of Hyatt (hotel) loyalty program?

I know Marriott counts timeshare stay nights, Hilton does not. What about Hyatt?


----------



## tj5654 (Jan 10, 2018)

You can convert your timeshare points in to World of Hyatt Hotel points (not the best trade) but I have never heard of getting points toward hotel after using your timeshare stay. In 20 yrs of being pitched to upsell I'm sure that would have come up. Also,  Hyatt Owners,  beware of the newest upsell Portfolio (points) program as they tell you no more fees for reservations, cancellation or guest certificates but fail to mention the $60 housekeeping fee at checkout on Portfolio reservations. Also,  if no reservation availability in Portfolio causes you to go back into HRC to make a reservation (after you put your points into Portfolio for the "advantages") then you still have to pay the HRC fees for reservations, cancellation, and guest certificates. I had to call 800 GOHYATT to ask and find that out.


----------



## echino (Jan 10, 2018)

I am not talking about getting points, I am talking about nights counting as qualifying towards hotel status.

For example, all timeshare stays at Marriott give me 7 nights towards Marriott status, but at Hilton for example nights do not count, they are considered non-qualifying stays.

What about Hyatt? For example, their "Discoverist" status requires 10 night, so if 7 timeshare nights count, I only have to stay another 3 night to get status.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 10, 2018)

echino said:


> I am not talking about getting points, I am talking about nights counting as qualifying towards hotel status.
> 
> For example, all timeshare stays at Marriott give me 7 nights towards Marriott status, but at Hilton for example nights do not count, they are considered non-qualifying stays.
> 
> What about Hyatt? For example, their "Discoverist" status requires 10 night, so if 7 timeshare nights count, I only have to stay another 3 night to get status.


You can also get the status through a credit card, easiest way. As far as I know you can not through time share stays


----------



## echino (Jan 10, 2018)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> You can also get the status through a credit card, easiest way. As far as I know you can not through time share stays



There is no Hyatt credit card in Canada, unfortunately.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 10, 2018)

echino said:


> There is no Hyatt credit card in Canada, unfortunately.


Oh sorry, that is unfortunate.


----------



## Sapper (Jan 11, 2018)

echino said:


> I am not talking about getting points, I am talking about nights counting as qualifying towards hotel status.
> 
> ... their "Discoverist" status requires 10 night, so if 7 timeshare nights count, I only have to stay another 3 night to get status.



I tried, and was told no nights count toward the Hyatt status program. 

Though I understand you were not asking about Hyatt points, as an aside, any money spent at the hotel (ie, $$$ spent at onsite dining) is counted toward Hyatt points. You have to ask them (some times multiple times) though.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 11, 2018)

Marriott is the only system that I know of that give elite night credits for stays in a timeshare unit using your timeshare unit directly or through an exchange.    All other systems that I know of only give credits if you purchase using cash through the hotel site (or an affilliate using what the hotel considers a valid rate).  Even then some hotel timeshare systems specifically exclude stays in timeshare units even when purchased through the hotel website.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jan 11, 2018)

Hyatt timeshare stays do not count toward Hyatt hotel elite status, except if purchased through the Hyatt hotels website. If staying as part of your HRC ownership, the nights unfortunately do not count.


----------



## Naritai (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm pretty excited about Marriott actually counting those timeshare nights towards status.  That's a nice bonus!


----------

